# SW Contractor Grade Low Sheen Interior



## Jesse-N-Becca (Jul 23, 2010)

Anybody out there fimiliar with this stuff. I am using it for a general contractor on all the interiors of his homes. 
I have used it twice so far and it...is what it is I guess. 
Anybody got some hints, words of wisdom, some advice on the best way to work with this product. The good, the bad, the ugly. Reduce? No reduce? Touch up? Back roll, no back roll? ETC ETC ETC. 
It is going on a low to medium textured orange peel wall that is being shot with SW Primer. 
Thanks Fellas

-Jesse


----------



## ltd (Nov 18, 2010)

yesterday i used the 200 zero voc low sheen in a deep burgundy, i forget the actual name . but i commented to my self, this paints great ,im going to use it again .it might become my every day paint for walls.also the deep colors dryed quickly.now the flat that's another story i feel it burnishes to easy imo .the reg. promar 200 low sheen is a good paint . as for application just a splash of water in cutting bucket ,but i do that to any paint


----------



## drums4jay (Jul 26, 2010)

True, the ProMar 200 zero VOC paint can be nice. I put on 2 coats of a deep red "pompeii (sears)"with no primer and it covered great. It was a red base flat, applied over red walls that had so many drywall repairs they looked like they had chicken pox. 
The other side of that coin is that on a different job, I had to apply a P3 primer and 3 coats of red (Red Bay) to get a consistent coating. Used the same product, PM200 0VOC flat, red base.


----------

